# Wiener Vape Co. hits the News - Awesome



## Max (24/11/17)

How’s this Link - Absolutely Brilliant @Rooigevaar
@Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta 
https://zululandobserver.co.za/157176/new-vape-shop-richards-bay-wiener/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

Max said:


> How’s this Link - Absolutely Brilliant @Rooigevaar
> @Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta
> https://zululandobserver.co.za/157176/new-vape-shop-richards-bay-wiener/



Great to see, thanks for sharing @Max 

Congrats @Rooigevaar 

Wiener Wiener Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/11/17)

Niiiiiiiiiiccceee boetie. All the best for today man

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/11/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (26/11/17)

Niiiice, another vape shop in kzn. Pity I'm on the other end

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## contrid (26/11/17)

Congratulations @Rooigevaar well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

Thank you everyone!!! 

Our opening was a huge success and I will share the photos in our sub forum as soon as I can!!!

I can only say that we feel incredibly blessed and we are eternally grateful for the support of the vaping community over the last two years. It is what makes it possible for us to live our dream every day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/11/17)

A gigantic congratulations Mr @Rooigevaar !! Best of luck with your future endeavours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

Story in pictures of the event!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-wiener-vape-shop-and-lab.t44641/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

